# Looking for Gaff Hooks



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't really need to build any more rods at the moment... Been thinking about building some gaffs, but don't know of a good source to buy good gaff hooks. Anyone have any they want to sell? Or maybe you know of a place to order some... Any size would interest me from little 2" throat hooks all the way up to grander flying gaff hooks. Just need something to do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Try Kathy at The Rod Room in OB


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I've bought dozens from Mustad.*

Mustad sells a bunch of sizes. If you are in Panama City, Howells stocks them in various sizes. Half Hitch may have them too. The stores are pretty close together.


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

???


----------

